# How much tadalafil



## Lanbro (Apr 13, 2015)

Just got mine. How much should I take(1 full dropper)? Just swallow it's? How long before it kicks in?


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 14, 2015)

I use a insulin pin with the needle snipped off for accurate measure.  I'm running 12.5mg a day.  It should start working pretty quick..20 or 30 mins and lasts a couple of days.
Mine is research chem.  Dosed at 25mg per ml.  A dropper should be 1 ml.  Double check to make your dropper is like that.


----------



## Lanbro (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 14, 2015)

Your welcome...here's a link to a thread with alot more information 
http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=37991


----------



## Lanbro (Apr 15, 2015)

Didnt realize people were using this as a pre-worklut (Like NOx). Pretty interesting.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> Just got mine. How much should I take(1 full dropper)? Just swallow it's? How long before it kicks in?



Start with 1/3 of the dropper full which is 12.5mg. The dropper is 1.5ml. My dose is 2/3 of the dropper or 25mg. Make sure to shake it up real well before drawing out the solution. I hold it under my tongue for a minute then swallow. It takes a half hour to kick in.


----------



## Lanbro (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 17, 2015)

I just started using it too. I'm doing 6.25 mgs per day.

I'm using it more for heart health/Sexual than as a preworkout.

Was kind of wondering what time of day everyone takes it at.


----------



## Lanbro (Apr 17, 2015)

I usually don't review products but this stuff is as advertised. I am taking a full dropper ( 1/3rd in morning, afternoon, and night). Wifey loved it this morning and ready to go now after work.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 17, 2015)

I take mine in the morning.  12.5mg right now.  I need to back off a bit though.  Too easily aroused.  Lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 30, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> I usually don't review products but this stuff is as advertised. I am taking a full dropper ( 1/3rd in morning, afternoon, and night). Wifey loved it this morning and ready to go now after work.



Good to know. I am using 15-20mgs eod now and loving it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 30, 2015)

I backed off to 8mg a day, and I don't pop wood quite so unexpectedly, but still can sure tell I am using the stuff.  Veins are more visible in the gym.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 13, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I backed off to 8mg a day, and I don't pop wood quite so unexpectedly, but still can sure tell I am using the stuff.  Veins are more visible in the gym.



That's a more sensible daily dose. Why don't you try 15mcg eod? I feel the larger doses give the bigger effects plus it's active for over a day. I am loving it at 15mg eod right now.


----------



## cybrsage (May 18, 2015)

There is a spike in its effectiveness roughly 1.5 hours after you take it.  That lasts for about an hour (I think) and then is tapers off and becomes stable.  It stays there for around two days and then starts to decay pretty quickly.

Dose daily to keep the concentration steady, but if you dose 1.5 hours before heading to the gym, you will get the best pump from it.  Just be wary of the cardio bunnies...


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> There is a spike in its effectiveness roughly 1.5 hours after you take it.  That lasts for about an hour (I think) and then is tapers off and becomes stable.  It stays there for around two days and then starts to decay pretty quickly.
> 
> Dose daily to keep the concentration steady, but if you dose 1.5 hours before heading to the gym, you will get the best pump from it.  Just be wary of the cardio bunnies...



It does peak like you listed but many times after I have dosed it it's effects seem to build up over time. Then when you wake up the next day... bang... obviously testosterone levels are highest then too.


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 3, 2015)

I typically use 25mg tadalafil preworkout. It gives me a very good pump and makes my erections harder.


----------

